#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > سوال: کدام برنامه برای مدیریت کلاینت ها خوب است ؟

## kaveh.21

با درود بیکران خدمت همه اساتید محترم

در حال حاظر من در یک شرکت کار میکنم که مدیر این شرکت از من خواسته تا تمامیه مصرف اینترنت کلاینتها رو چک کنم و بهشون بدم
چه برنامه بهتر هست که نصب کنم تا تمامیه کارهام رو بتونم انجام بدم
1. مقدار حجم مصرفی هر کاربر (سند  و رسیو )
2. مدت زمان استفاده از سرور (اشتراک داده ها )
3.بازدید انها از کدام سایتهاست (بخاطر یکسری مسائلی امنیتی که تو شرکت پیش امده و مدیریت نمیخواد که اطلاعات شرکت دوباره بره بیرون.!!! )
4. چه برنامه وجود داره که من بتونم باهاش هر وقت که خواستم ویا خواسته شد یک کاربر را از اینترنت قطع کنم !(ولی به سرور برای اشتراک گذاری دسترسی داشته باشه )

یه سوال دیگه هم هست گه گاهی بعضی از کاربران از اینترنت (فقط بعضی از اونها ) قطع میشن جالبیش اینجاست که Ip ها درست وارد شده و سرور هم از جاش تکون نخورده   :کدام برنامه برای مدیریت کلاینت ها خوب است ؟:   دلیل ویا چه دلایلی میتونه داشته باشه !!!



باز هم از همه عزیزانی که منو یاری میکنن کمال تشکرو دارم .

----------

*imen_g_sh*,*kianafshar*,*setareh18*,*tahaali9095*,*vhw*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
در مورد اول برنامه های زیادی هست ، ولی باید اکانت بدی بهشون تا بتونی هر اکانت رو کنترل کنی.  اگر رایگان نمیخوای باشه که IBsng برنامه خیلی خوبیه و همه جور مدیریتی روی اکانت ها میکنه و میزان مصرف و ... همه چیز رو بهت میده. نسخه رایگانش محدودیت یوزر داره و نمیدونم که تمام امکانات رو بهت بده یا نه...
نرم افزار کریو هم بهت log از هر یوزر میده ولی راحت ترین کار استفاده از vp*n هست که به هر کاربر یک اکانت میدی و با برنامه nttac میتونی کنترل کامل داشته باشی و حتی بدونی هر کسی چقدر مصرف کرده و اگر از مقدار مجاز بیشتر شد قطع بشه. کلاینتها هم نیاز به هیچ نرم افزاری ندارند و فقط باید vp*n را کانکت کنند.
موفق باشید

----------

*forud*,*imen_g_sh*,*kaveh.21*,*mj_blue*,*setareh18*,*tahaali9095*,*vhw*,*Yek.Doost*,*غفور*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mj_blue

مهندس نکویی درست عرض کردند ولی ببینیم سرورت چیه؟
سیستم عاملش چیه؟
راحت تر میشه نظر داد

----------

*forud*,*imen_g_sh*,*kaveh.21*,*setareh18*,*tahaali9095*,*vhw*,*Yek.Doost*,*غفور*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## kaveh.21

با درود بیکران خدمت همه عزیزان و تشکر ویژه از استاد بزرگه ی شبکه در ایران IranTK  
آقای نکویی ممنونم از راهنماییتون
دوست عزیز
ویندوز 2003 سرور نصب هست
قطعات سرور هم یه مادر برد سرور اینتل هست که با یه پردازش گر 4 هسته ای کار میکنه
با 3 تا رک  24 سوکتی

----------

*forud*,*imen_g_sh*,*setareh18*,*tahaali9095*,*vhw*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mj_blue

IBsng خودم کار کردم میتونم هم کانفیگش را آموزش بدم ولی خیلی مشکله و سیستم عامل لینوکس نیازه
همون V P N استفاده کنید
دامین سرور و اکانت پالیسی و اکتیو دایرکتری هم مشکلات شما را کاملا حل میکنه
امیدوارم غلط املایی نداشته باشم
اگه آموزش این کار ها هم نیازتون بگید که آپلود کنم
البته صبر کنید مهندس نکویی هم نظرشون را بدن من سرور ویندوزم قوی نیست

----------

*forud*,*imen_g_sh*,*kaveh.21*,*nekooee*,*setareh18*,*tahaali9095*,*vhw*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## nekooee

من فکر میکنم همون vp*n هم راه اندازیش ساده هست و هم تمام کارهایی که شما می خواین میکنه. اگر تخصص کافی برای راه اندازی vp*m ندارید درخواست بدید دوست عزیزم آقای mj_blue لطف می کنند آموزش رو براتون قرار میدند.

----------

*forud*,*kaveh.21*,*mj_blue*,*setareh18*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
یکی از همکاران از نرم افزار ایرانی فری نت استفاده میکنه
رایگان هستش و امکانات خیلی جالبی داره
از همه جالب تر هر مشکلی داشته باشی میتونی با سازندش در میون بذاری و خیلی خوب کمکت میکنه
این نرم افزار طوری طراحی شده که حتی اجازه استارت ویندوز رو فقط دست سرور داده - یعنی تا شما اجازه ندید طرف نمیتونه حتی موس رو تکون بده 
میتونی کامل دانلود و اپلودش رو چک کنی - تایم بگیری - تمام کارهای مشتری رو به صورت زنده میتونی ببینی و عکس بگیری و ...
یک امکان جالب دیگه ای که  داره اینه که یک محیط خیلی خاصی واسه چت کردن مدیران  کافی نت ها  ایجاد کرده  - به طور راحت میتونی با صد مدیر کافی نت از سر تا سر ایران چت بکنی و از اخبار روز و اطلاعیه های ثبت نام ها با خبر بشی و ...
Freenet نرم افزار مدیریت کافی نت ، گیمنت و شبکه های ایرانی

مدیریت استفاده مشتری از سیستم ها با محاسبه مدت سرویسبدون هیچ گونه محدودیت در تعداد سیستم ها و ...محاسبه تعداد پرینت مشتری و هزینه آنثبت سرویس های جانبی مانند چاپ و ثبت نام اینترنتیگزارش گیری با جستجوی انعطاف پذیر و پیشرفتهمحاسبه پهنای باند مصرفی و سرعت دانلود و آپلود اینترنت مشتریکنترل کامل سیستم ها از سمت سرور (ماوس ، صفحه کلید restart ، logg off ، turn off ...)و بسیاری امکانات دیگر...

----------

*forud*,*kaveh.21*,*mj_blue*,*nekooee*,*setareh18*,*tahaali9095*,*vhw*,*غفور*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## kaveh.21

*بسیار ممنونم از همتون 

اگه برای دوست عزیزم آقای* *Mj_Blue** زحمتی نباشه ممنون میشم آموزش vp*n رو بزاره تا با مشکلات احتمالی درست برخورد کنم (البته فکر می کنم دردسر سرور اون بیشتر باشه !)


از دوست عزیز آقای پشتیبان هم بسیار ممنونم اما تا یه حدی نمیخوام که کار بران متوجه برنامه کنترل کلاینت ها بشن تو ذهن خودمم گفتم اگه برنامه ای پیدا نشه نرم افزار هندی کافی رو به اجبار باید نصب کنم ولی خدایی خودمونیم خیلی 
ضایع بود !  اگه مجبور بودم هندی کافی رو نصب کنم :|

 با این حال باز هم ممنونم که به فکر ما بودی
سپاس بیکران از همه عزیزان*

----------

*forud*,*setareh18*,*tahaali9095*,*vhw*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mster0072000

من تویه مجموعه خودم بعد از تست همه حالاتی که دوستان فرمودند رفتم سراغ سرور سیب و روتر برد میکروتیک
همه ترافیک رو خیلی راحت کنترل میکنید و یوزرها رو هم میتونید با محدودیت دیسکانکت کنید .
راه اندازی سرور در حالت وی بی ان مشکلاتی رو برای اجرای نرم افزار اتوماسیون ایجاد میکرد که به این روش حل شد

----------

*forud*,*kaveh.21*,*mj_blue*,*setareh18*,*tahaali9095*,*vhw*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mj_blue

> اگه برای دوست عزیزم آقای Mj_Blue زحمتی نباشه ممنون میشم آموزش vp*n رو بزاره تا با مشکلات احتمالی درست برخورد کنم (البته فکر می کنم دردسر سرور اون بیشتر باشه !)


دوست عزیز نقشه شبکتون را بکشید یا حد اعقل توضیح بدید الان چجوریه تا بدونم به آموزش هایی نیاز دارید که واستون آپلود کنم







> من تویه مجموعه خودم بعد از تست همه حالاتی که دوستان فرمودند رفتم سراغ سرور سیب و روتر برد میکروتیک
> همه ترافیک رو خیلی راحت کنترل میکنید و یوزرها رو هم میتونید با محدودیت دیسکانکت کنید .
> راه اندازی سرور در حالت وی بی ان مشکلاتی رو برای اجرای نرم افزار اتوماسیون ایجاد میکرد که به این روش حل شد


بهترین راه را پیشنهاد کردید دوست من
ولی سیب متاسفانه گرونه
اگه میکروتیک خالی هم داشت خوب بود حتی Rb750
وای هنر اینه با امکانات محدود به بهترین نتیجه برسی

----------

*forud*,*kaveh.21*,*setareh18*,*tahaali9095*,*vhw*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## tahaali9095

با سلام خدمت اساتید بزرگ شبکه 
آقای مهندس نکوئی عزیز شما و دوستان که اینقدر عالی دوستمان کاوه را راهنمایی میکنید ، ایا راهی هست که یک یوزر (وقتی تو این شرایط گرفتار شدو  با انواع اقسام نرم افزارها محدود شد)بتونه این نرم افزارها را دور بزنه و آزادانه وبگردی بکنه یا نه؟
باتشکر

----------

*A.R.T*,*kaveh.21*,*mj_blue*,*nekooee*,*pps2011*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

بله میشه
وارد سیف مد میشه و برنامه  مدیریت کلاینت رو حذف میکنه که اون هم دنگ و فنگه خودش رو داره
مثلا وارد یه گیم نت شدم -سیستم کلاینت حتی در سیف مد تحت نظر مدیر بود و تا مدیر اجازه نمی داد کسی نمیتونست  وارد بشه 

البته من یه سی دی بوت دارم که که اکانت administrator  و اکانت user  رو در ویندوز فعال میکنه و میتونه کاری کنه که شما به عنوان مدیر وارد بشی ولی تا الان تستش نکردم ولی یحتمل جواب بده
البته باز اگه شما دسترسی به ویندوز داشته باشید میتونی اکانت ادمین رو با کنترل پنل یا خط فرمان داس فعال بکنی و با یک ریستار دیگه خودت با مدیر وارد بشی
و باز هم در برنامه ها متفاوته - مثلا امکان داره یک برنامه کابر رو به طور حرفه ای محدود بکنه و امکانات دسترسی  رو فقط دست مدیر بذاره و...


جناب کاوه - شما می تونید طوری عمل کنید که هیچ کسی نفهمه -  یا مثلا اگه سیستم کلاینت توسط شما بازبشه کابر از کجا میدونه شما اون رو تحت نظر دارید ؟
یکی از همکاران بنده در صنف کافی نت - یک برنامه نصب کرده که کلاینت ها رو تحت نظر داره و هیچ کس از این موضوع خبر نداره تا اینکه پشت سیستمش نشستم و دیدم بلههههههه
البته به نظر بنده این برنامه ها خیلی خطرناکن - خودم به شخصه  از این برنامه ها ناراضیم - یکی از همکاران برنامه ای داره که کلاینت هر  چیزی رو که تایپ میکنه ذخیره میکنه و این یعنی میتونه رمز اینتربانک و یا ایمیل و... رو بدست بیاره - یا مثلا اون یکی همکارام وقتی میتونه صفحه مانتیور رو چک کنه پس حتما موقع وارد شدن به اینترنت بانک و استفاده از کیبرد مجازی تمام حرکاتم رو تحت نظر میگیره  و مثل اب خوردن میتونه سو استفاده کنه

----------

*A.R.T*,*kaveh.21*,*mj_blue*,*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mj_blue

با اجازه اساتید و مخصوصا یه دوست خودم
ببینید محدودیت قائل شدن برای کلاینت ها همیشه بوده
با مثال یک سری محدودیت را بگم
همین چیزی که یه دوستمون گفت ( دسترسی به دسکتاپ و اعمال محدودیت روی یوزر ویندوز)
بله میشه توی سیف مود رفت و نرم افزار مربوطه را حذف کرد
نحوه تنظیم کردن یوزر ادمین تحت بوت را من تجربش را دارم نیاز میدونید توضیح میدم
و عبور از رمز یوزر ویندوز حتی ادمین حتی اگر رمزگذاری به وسیله فینگر پرینت یا اثر انگشت باشه) آسونه
--------------------------------
یک نمونه توی هر کافی نتی رفتم دیفالت گیتوی آیپی مودم بود و یوزر و رمز هم دیفالت بودن
--------------------------------
بعضی وقت ها میخوان یوزر ها دسترسی کامل داشته باشن ولی توی اینترنت محدود میشن
از نظر پهنای باند و دسترسی به یک سری سایت ها
این روش فقط تجربه باعث میشه بتونی از این فایروال عبور کنی
بدونی سرور چی هست و از چه روشی برای اتصال به اینترنت استفاده کرده
DHCP-Nat_PPPOE-PPTP-L2TP HotSpot و .................
انشالله از هفته آینده آموزش شبکه را به کمک دوستان ادامه خواهم داد
هم ایرادات بنده رفع بشه و هم تجربیات دیگران خودم هم استفاده کنم

----------

*A.R.T*,*kaveh.21*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## kaveh.21

*با درود بیکران دوست عزیز 

چون دوره VIP تموم شده نمیتونم فایلی سند کنم

البته نقاشیم هم از بچگی زیاد خوب نبود چون نقشه رو کشیدم و واقعا شرم کردم بفرستم که خدا رو شکر نشد 

توی اتاق IT اینجا یه رک و سرور مرکزی هست که خود این رک تقریبا 22 سیستم رو کانکت میکنه 
2 رک دیگه هم هست که یکی تو بخش مالی و دیگری هم تو بخش تدارکات هست 
این 2 تا رک  تقریبا سر جمع 35 سیستم رو باهم کانکت میکنن
هردو رک هم به رک مرکزی وصل هستند که تو اتاق منه
مودم اینترنت هم که به رک  مرکزی وصله 
اگه چیز دیگه رو از قلم انداختم شرمندم ولی همین دورو ورام*  :کدام برنامه برای مدیریت کلاینت ها خوب است ؟:

----------

*mj_blue*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## kaveh.21

*با درود خدمت دوست عزیزم جناب پشتیبان اگه به این خوبی باشه ازخدامه
ولی میخوام همه گزینه ها روی میز باشه !!!  و یکی رو انتخاب کنم*

----------

*mj_blue*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## nekooee

> من تویه مجموعه خودم بعد از تست همه حالاتی که دوستان فرمودند رفتم سراغ سرور سیب و روتر برد میکروتیک
> همه ترافیک رو خیلی راحت کنترل میکنید و یوزرها رو هم میتونید با محدودیت دیسکانکت کنید .
> راه اندازی سرور در حالت وی بی ان مشکلاتی رو برای اجرای نرم افزار اتوماسیون ایجاد میکرد که به این روش حل شد


سلام
شما چه مشکلی با نرم افزارهای اتوماسیون داشتید؟ نباید هیچ مشکلی باشه! v*pn فقط شما را به شبکه وصل میکند.... 
مشکل باید بررسی بشه ولی قاعدتا راه حل داره...

----------

*A.R.T*,*kaveh.21*,*mj_blue*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## nekooee

> با سلام خدمت اساتید بزرگ شبکه 
> آقای مهندس نکوئی عزیز شما و دوستان که اینقدر عالی دوستمان کاوه را راهنمایی میکنید ، ایا راهی هست که یک یوزر (وقتی تو این شرایط گرفتار شدو  با انواع اقسام نرم افزارها محدود شد)بتونه این نرم افزارها را دور بزنه و آزادانه وبگردی بکنه یا نه؟
> باتشکر


90 درصد نرم افزارهای ایجاد محدودیت ، امکان شکسته شدن دارند ولی بعضی از آنها تخصص زیادی را طلب میکنند و کار هر کسی نیست. ولی مسئله محدودیت اینترنت و شبکه که از طریق vp*n یا نرم افزارهای دیگر اکانتینگ از سمت سرور کنترل می شوند متفاوت بوده و به این شکل امکان پذیر نیست مگر آنکه سرور اصلی هک شود و اکانت ها دستکاری شوند.

----------

*A.R.T*,*kaveh.21*,*mj_blue*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## nekooee

> *با درود بیکران دوست عزیز 
> 
> چون دوره VIP تموم شده نمیتونم فایلی سند کنم
> 
> البته نقاشیم هم از بچگی زیاد خوب نبود چون نقشه رو کشیدم و واقعا شرم کردم بفرستم که خدا رو شکر نشد 
> 
> توی اتاق IT اینجا یه رک و سرور مرکزی هست که خود این رک تقریبا 22 سیستم رو کانکت میکنه 
> 2 رک دیگه هم هست که یکی تو بخش مالی و دیگری هم تو بخش تدارکات هست 
> این 2 تا رک  تقریبا سر جمع 35 سیستم رو باهم کانکت میکنن
> ...


سلام
دوست عزیز من نمیدونم چه نقشه ای برای آموزش نیاز داشتند ! و بدون نقشه هم میشد آموزش های عموی رو قرار داد ، معمولا ایشون خیلی با تأخیر و کندی یک چیز رو آموزش میدهند که باید روی این مسئله واقعا کار کنند تا آموزش هاشون سریعتر در دسترس قرار بگیره و بدرد دیگران بخوره. اگر میدونستم اینقدر معطل میشید همون روز خودم اموزش را برایتان قرار داده بودم

خب یک pdf را برایتان آپلود کردم. هر چند اگر در گوگل هم خودتان سرچ میکردین کلی آموزش در این مورد هست.


شما یک سرور نیاز دارید و بقیه همه کلاینت محسوب خواهند شد. سرور شما تمام تنظیمات بر روی آن انجام خواهد شد و کلاینت ها در آخر فقط نیاز به ساخت یک اکانت vp*n خواهند داشت.
سرور شما باید ویندوز باشه و برنامه nttac هم میتونید نسخه کرک شده آن را نصب کنید و نسخه کرک شده ان هم به خوبی کار میکنه و در گذشته امتحان خودش را پس داده. فقط یک ایراد جزئی داره که هنگام اتمام اعتبار تا زمانی که کاربر خودش دیسکانکت نکنه ، قطع نمیشه که برای آن هم یک راه حل خیلی ساده هست و با اضافه کردنش به nttac مشکل حل میشه.

یک نکته رو به خاطر بسپارید که نباید اینترنت سرور اصلی را با سیستم های در شبکه اشتراک گذاری کنید و انها باید فقط از طریق vp*n به اینترنت بتوانند وصل شوند.






دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*arvin2007*,*asadj*,*blacknaki*,*july61981*,*kaveh.21*,*mjtb_sar*,*mj_blue*,*mohsen++*,*mster0072000*,*shahram1320*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*,*کریم کاظمی*

----------


## mster0072000

منم سیستممم شبیه شماست - روتر برد من هم 750 هست 
حدود 35 تا سیستم  که 32 کاربر همزمان رو سیب واسم مجانی مدیریت میکنه و سه چهارتا از سیستم ها که نیاز به محدودیت ترافیک نداشتن از اکانتینگ خود میکروتیک استفاده میکنن که نامحدود هست
ان تی تک پلاس هم مشکلش دی سی نکردن کلاینت هاست که خیلی مشکل بزرگیه و کنار گذاشتمش
مشکل اتوماسیونم هم این بود که وقتی سرور تویه شبکه لوکال بود کار میکرد و وقتی به وی ژی ان کانکت می شدی دیگه رنج ای پی داخلی  قاط میزد (دقیقا مشکلی که وقتی ژیتلر شکن میزنی دیگه بعضی برنامه ها کار نمیکنه)

مزیت دیگه ppoe server به وی ژی ان این بوده که از هر رنج ای پی میتونی کانکت بشی به سرور حتی اگه ای پی نداشته باشه  کارت شبکه میتونی کانکت بشی اما وی ژی ان خیر.

----------

*kaveh.21*,*mj_blue*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## nekooee

همانطور که گفتم nttac پلاس این ایرادش به راحتی قابل رفع هست و با یک نکته که آموزشش هم همه جا هست میشه کاربرهای رو دی سی کرد بعد از اتمام محدودیت. لطفا حداقل اینگونه بگید که من نتونستم نه اینکه نمیشه!  شما در پست قبلیتان هیچ اشاره ای به این مشکل نکردید و گفتین مشکل اتصال بعضی نرم افزارها به شبکه را داشتید. حالا باز ایراد دیگری می فرمایید. یک شبکه سالم شبکه ای هست که رنج IP در ان تعریف شده باشه. ولی اگر هم بخواهید چنین کاری بکنید که در کارت شبکه هیچ IP تغریف نکنید باز هم به راحتی با vp*n امکان پذیر هست در این حالت فقط IP سرور در خود کانکشن *** ست شده و نیازی به چیز دیگری نیست.
مگر شما وقتی از فیتـــر شکن در گذشته با vp*n استفاده میکردید IP شما در رنج IP سروری بود که بهش وصل میشدین؟ یا اینکه مگه ip اصلا برای خودتون ست میکردید؟
هیچ یک از ایراداتی که شما فرمودین وارد نیست.

----------

*kaveh.21*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## mj_blue

> با درود خدمت دوست عزیزم جناب پشتیبان اگه به این خوبی باشه ازخدامه
> ولی میخوام همه گزینه ها روی میز باشه !!! و یکی رو انتخاب کنم


نرم افزار واقعا جالبی بود دانلودش کردم و حتما روی یک کافی نت تستش میکنم
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





> توی اتاق IT اینجا یه رک و سرور مرکزی هست که خود این رک تقریبا 22 سیستم رو کانکت میکنه
> 2 رک دیگه هم هست که یکی تو بخش مالی و دیگری هم تو بخش تدارکات هست
> این 2 تا رک تقریبا سر جمع 35 سیستم رو باهم کانکت میکنن
> هردو رک هم به رک مرکزی وصل هستند که تو اتاق منه
> مودم اینترنت هم که به رک مرکزی وصله
> اگه چیز دیگه رو از قلم انداختم شرمندم ولی همین دورو ورام







> سلام
> دوست عزیز من نمیدونم چه نقشه ای برای آموزش نیاز داشتند ! و بدون نقشه هم میشد آموزش های عموی رو قرار داد ، معمولا ایشون خیلی با تأخیر و کندی یک چیز رو آموزش میدهند که باید روی این مسئله واقعا کار کنند تا آموزش هاشون سریعتر در دسترس قرار بگیره و بدرد دیگران بخوره. اگر میدونستم اینقدر معطل میشید همون روز خودم اموزش را برایتان قرار داده بودم


شاید اشتباه از من بوده نمیدونم
ولی توضیحی که شما دادید 
رک فقط یک جعبه هست ( چه چیزهایی توی رک دارید؟)
من فکر کنم شما از طریق Nat کردن یک رنج IP به اینترنت متصل شده اید
و فقط سرورتان یوزر های سیستم را کنترل میکنه Domain Server
قصد بنده از سوال این بوده که :
در کل من خواستم محل اتصال سیم ها به سویچ ها را بگم
به جاش توضیح مختصری میدم
ببینید از مودم نباید کابلی به سویچ متصل بشه
یک کابل به اتر سرورتون میخوره و یک اتر دیگر به سویچ
فکر کنم توی رک های اتاق های دیگر یک سویچ خشک و خالی بیشتر نباشه
مشکلی نداره
با توضیحی که فایل PDF که استاد گرامی جناب آقای نکویی دادن مشکل شما مرتفع خواهد شد
فقط دقت کنید
---------------------------------------------------------
یک نکته رو به خاطر بسپارید که نباید اینترنت سرور اصلی را با سیستم های در  شبکه اشتراک گذاری کنید و انها باید فقط از طریق vp*n به اینترنت بتوانند  وصل شوند.
دقیقا منظور من همین بود که دوستمون گفت
--------------------------------------------






> منم سیستممم شبیه شماست - روتر برد من هم 750 هست
> حدود 35 تا سیستم که 32 کاربر همزمان رو سیب واسم مجانی مدیریت میکنه و سه چهارتا از سیستم ها که نیاز به محدودیت ترافیک نداشتن از اکانتینگ خود میکروتیک استفاده میکنن که نامحدود هست
> ان تی تک پلاس هم مشکلش دی سی نکردن کلاینت هاست که خیلی مشکل بزرگیه و کنار گذاشتمش
> مشکل اتوماسیونم هم این بود که وقتی سرور تویه شبکه لوکال بود کار میکرد و وقتی به وی ژی ان کانکت می شدی دیگه رنج ای پی داخلی قاط میزد (دقیقا مشکلی که وقتی ژیتلر شکن میزنی دیگه بعضی برنامه ها کار نمیکنه)
> 
> مزیت دیگه ppoe server به وی ژی ان این بوده که از هر رنج ای پی میتونی کانکت بشی به سرور حتی اگه ای پی نداشته باشه کارت شبکه میتونی کانکت بشی اما وی ژی ان خیر


برادر منیک جای کار شما اشکال داشته!!!!!
وقتی توی اینترفیس PPTP Server را فعال میکنید
تو تا تیک پایین هست به اسم فکر کنم PAP و CHAP این دو هم باید تیک بخورند که در سکوریتی کانکشن های کلاینت دسترسی را کاملا فعال نکنید که دچار تغیر رنج IP بشید
و نکته بعدی در ساخت پروفایل
Local Address را یه آیپی دلخواه وارد کنید و ریموت آدرس را Nat کنید
pppoe هم 100% بهتره قبول دارم ولی بعضی وقت ها PPTP نیازه

----------

*d.rmardin*,*kaveh.21*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## kaveh.21

*بله دوست من منظور من از رک همون محتویات درونش بود که سوئیچ هست البته شایان به ذکره که من تقریبا چندین روز بیشتر نیس که امدم تو  این شرکت
و البته اطلاعات من تو شبکه نصبی است و من در حال فراگیری در سایت ها و در سایت خودمون هستم.
در قسمت مالی من 2تا سرور دیگه دارم که یکیشون به سرور من وصل هس
رنج ایپی سرور مرکزی 1.1 هست و سرور بالا 10.1
اطلاعات شیرینگ تو سرور مرکزی هست و همینطور هم اینترنت 
ولی نرم افزار هایی که شرکت باهاشون کار میکنه تو سرور بالا (مالی )هست
سرور سوم هم که فقط به چندتا کامپیوتر وصله و به هیچ جای دیگه کانکت نیس
در ضمن هم سرور و هم مودم هردو به سوئیچ مرکزی وصله
(نه اینکه مودم به سرور و سرور به سوئیچ وصل باشه !!!)*

----------

*d.rmardin*,*mj_blue*

----------


## nekooee

اگر سوییچ آنمنیج باشه که کار سخت میشه ولی اگر منیج باشه فکر میکنم میتونید تنظیم کنید که مودم فقط به IP سرور وصل بشه (البته خودم تا حالا این کار رو تست نکردم چون نیازم نبوده). بعد داخل سرور با vp*n و از طریق اینترنتی که گرفته به دیگران اینترنت میدین.
کلا شبکه اگر هیچ تخصصی ندارید سخته چون ما هم اینجا فقط کلیات رو میگیم و جزئیات را باید خودمون بشینیم پشت سیستم و چک کنیم.

اونجا چون اینترنت رو به همه سیستم ها دادند اینکار رو کردند. شما میتونید مودم رو مستقیم به سرور وصل کنید. ولی سرور باید دو کارت شبکه داشته باشه. یکی برای گرفتن اینترنت و یکی برای دادن اینترنت....

----------

*d.rmardin*,*mj_blue*

----------


## mj_blue

> در ضمن هم سرور و هم مودم هردو به سوئیچ مرکزی وصله
> (نه اینکه مودم به سرور و سرور به سوئیچ وصل باشه !!!)


اینجوری خیلی سخت میشه
نمیدونم شدنی هست این چیزی که میگم یا خیر مهندس نکویی نظر بده
میشه مودم را بریج کرد توی سرور کانکت بزنه و با همون اتر PPTP Server راه اندازی کنه؟؟؟!!!
DHCP مودم را هم غیر فعال کنه!!!
میشه؟! من تا الان همچین کاری انجام ندادم نمیدنم

----------

*d.rmardin*,*kaveh.21*

----------


## nekooee

من چنین کاری نکردم ، ولی منطقی اینه حالا که میخوان اکانتینگ کنن مودم رو به سرور وصل کنن. شاید هم شیوه های بهتری باشه که من الآن حضور ذهن ندارم تا خودم اونجا پشت سیستم نشینم و تست نکنم...

----------

*d.rmardin*,*kaveh.21*

----------


## mster0072000

جناب نکویی مورد رفع ایراد ان تی تک در خیلی از سایتها ذکر شده  و 4 تا پست بعد هم خودشون گفتن جواب نداد -و تا حالا ندیدم کسی جواب گرفته باشه (شاید فقط در ras windows 2003 ) جواب بده اما به عنوان اکانتینگ میکروتیک یا دی اس لم و اکانتینگ دیالاپ و روتر سیسکو هیچ کسی رو ندیدم در عمل جواب گرفته باشه.

ولی اگه جواب گرفتید  از سیب خیلی بهتره چون تحت ویندوزه  (نیاز به یه سرور جدا - لینوکس نداره)و محدودیت کاربر هم نداری

----------

*d.rmardin*,*kaveh.21*,*mj_blue*

----------


## mj_blue

ببخشید اسپم شد لطفا حذف بشه

----------

*d.rmardin*

----------


## kaveh.21

*با درود اساتید محترم
خودم هم فکر میکردم این مسئله مهمی باشه که مودم باید به سرور وصل باشه
البته  برای وصل کردنش مشکلی ندارم
چه باید بکنم 
ایا برای مودم باید ip در نظربگیرم ؟
یا اینکه فقط بر روی کلاینت ها ip سرور رو وارد کنم تمومه (بر روی vp*n) 
بازم جای شکرش باقی هست که مادربرد این سرور ، سروری هست چراکه 2تا پورت لن داره 
البته مهندس من اون فایل پی دی اف رو خوندم 
اگه  فکر می کنید تو ضیحاتش کامل و جامع بود و هست کار رو استارت کنم*

----------

*d.rmardin*

----------


## nekooee

> جناب نکویی مورد رفع ایراد ان تی تک در خیلی از سایتها ذکر شده  و 4 تا پست بعد هم خودشون گفتن جواب نداد -و تا حالا ندیدم کسی جواب گرفته باشه (شاید فقط در ras windows 2003 ) جواب بده اما به عنوان اکانتینگ میکروتیک یا دی اس لم و اکانتینگ دیالاپ و روتر سیسکو هیچ کسی رو ندیدم در عمل جواب گرفته باشه.
> 
> ولی اگه جواب گرفتید  از سیب خیلی بهتره چون تحت ویندوزه  (نیاز به یه سرور جدا - لینوکس نداره)و محدودیت کاربر هم نداری


من که سالها استفاده کردم و مشکلی با دیسکانکت کردن کاربرها نداشتم و جالبه تا حالا هم ندیدم کسی بگه جواب نگرفته! حالا چرا شما چنین مشکلی داشتید نمیدونم!

در هر حال روش شما هم یک روش هست. ایشون میتونن هر روشی دوست دارند انتخاب کنند و هیچ فرقی نمیکنه.
فقط مهم این هست که همه روشها گفته بشه.
موفق باشید

----------

*d.rmardin*

----------


## nekooee

> *با درود اساتید محترم
> خودم هم فکر میکردم این مسئله مهمی باشه که مودم باید به سرور وصل باشه
> البته  برای وصل کردنش مشکلی ندارم
> چه باید بکنم 
> ایا برای مودم باید ip در نظربگیرم ؟
> یا اینکه فقط بر روی کلاینت ها ip سرور رو وارد کنم تمومه (بر روی vp*n) 
> بازم جای شکرش باقی هست که مادربرد این سرور ، سروری هست چراکه 2تا پورت لن داره 
> البته مهندس من اون فایل پی دی اف رو خوندم 
> اگه  فکر می کنید تو ضیحاتش کامل و جامع بود و هست کار رو استارت کنم*


اون فایل pdf که آموزشش درست هست. اجازه بدین فردا من یک تحقیق بکنم و بعد براتون کامل توضیح بدم که چجوری مودم رو به سیستم وصل کنید.

----------

*d.rmardin*

----------


## nekooee

ببینید من این رو اون زمان فراموش کردم بیام بهتون بگم الآن شانسی این تاپیک رو دیدم. شما داخل فایروال خود مودم یک allow لیست اضافه کنید و فقط mac آدرس سرور را مجاز کنید. اینجوری هیچ سیستم دیگری مستقیم نمیتونه به مودم وصل بشه.

موفق باشید

----------

*d.rmardin*,*forud*,*mster0072000*,*sardarshams*,*setareh18*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

